# Rawhide and gas?



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Has anyone else had problems with their pups getting really bad gas from chewing on rawhide? Josie, delicate princess that she is, can clear a room after chewing on rawhide. She is now only allowed rawhide when we "play beauty shop" (grooming). It keeps her mouth busy so I can get her all combed out.

Steph


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

We never give rawhide at our house...and when we had the store we never sold rawhide. It is not totally digestible...can ause blockages. My daughter worked for an emergency vet for a while and saw quite a few emergency surguries caused by rawhide. It may be alright if you don't have an aggressive chewer but I am afraid to take a chance with it.
Linda


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

> It is not totally digestible...can ause blockages.[/B]


i agree, i dont feed my dog rawhide either. evie tends to chew less and swallow more. if rawhide is giving your dog gas, id suggest giving her a different treat so you can groom without holding your breath


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> We never give rawhide at our house...and when we had the store we never sold rawhide. It is not totally digestible...can ause blockages. My daughter worked for an emergency vet for a while and saw quite a few emergency surguries caused by rawhide. It may be alright if you don't have an aggressive chewer but I am afraid to take a chance with it.
> Linda[/B]


Couldn't say it better. NO rawhide in my house or near my babies.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I also don't feed rawhide. Chloe does get bully-sticks every so often. They are harder for her to chew and they last her a long time. I believe I got the recommendation from here.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

We had a rawhide emergency about 8 years ago before I was enlightened. Then along came greenies which were sold at the vet at the time, and we had an emergency with those as well. Nothing to chew on like that of any kind in this house. Not worth the risk.
Aimee


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Thank you all for the information. I had no idea that rawhide was dangerous. So, I guess the gas won't be an issue any more, because she won't be chewing it any more.

Thanks so much for the advice, and for the friendly manner in which it was delivered.

Steph


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Mine get some pork skin chews which are safer than rawhide, not sure how much safer, but we haven't had problems, and Brinkley is a very aggressive chewer.








Anyway, these pork skin things give mine terrible gas. They only get one a week or so usually. They got more over vacation to keep them quiet and occupied in the hotel...but we have paid dearly for it.







Brink's favorite place is behind my head on the couch...it is funny to see him get up and sneak off about the time I "smell" it.


----------

